# Story Time



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

Been done?...if so, never mind :er: 

We're going to write a story. Yep, all of us   Can't write or spell...who cares! This doesn't have to make any sense...just make people laugh :mrgreen: 

Rules:
*no more than* three words per person...per post
no limitations on how many times a single word may be used
if you end a sentance, use a period! that's this thingy ---> .
try and "quote" the previous post, or a portion of the story you're referring to...maybe it'll help eliminate some scrolling?
it's meant to be funny...improv...be creative
there's no right or wrong answer
we're gonna create a story from nothing, based on the title

Wanna try it? Here we go...

I chose the title at random. Truth, Sci-Fi, Comedy, it all applies here.


Title: Under the city

Without the sun


----------



## bace (Dec 15, 2005)

we'd be dead.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> we'd be dead.


But thanks to


----------



## bace (Dec 15, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> But thanks to



fictional forum stories


----------



## bace (Dec 15, 2005)

*I totally ruined it didn't I*
*I'll leave now*


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 15, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> fictional forum stories


we don't live


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 15, 2005)

So it doesnt


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 15, 2005)

Rapala46 said:
			
		

> So it doesnt


matter which road


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 15, 2005)

we take, as


----------



## Artemis (Dec 15, 2005)

Rapala46 said:
			
		

> we take, as



long as we,


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

fight for the


----------



## bace (Dec 15, 2005)

right to PAAAAAARTAAAY!!!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

that's true but,


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 15, 2005)

the party will


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> the party will


turn red


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 15, 2005)

and we know


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 15, 2005)

red means communist.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 15, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> red means communist.



Blue means something


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 15, 2005)

and white is


----------



## bace (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm such an idiot. I can't believe that was the first thing that popped into my head that fit.

*Other things did come up first this was just the first one that fit with three words*


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

i removed the last few entries.

come on guys, think!


----------



## bace (Dec 15, 2005)

I know, my funny is too much for this board sometimes.

Gotta remember to tone it down.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> and white is


 
as snow is


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I know, my funny is too much for this board sometimes.
> 
> Gotta remember to tone it down.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 15, 2005)

but yellow snow


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

indicates i couldn't


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

fly a kite


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 15, 2005)

because i got


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 15, 2005)

kicked in the

(  )


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

right ear by


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 15, 2005)

a random dog

(wow Jon, I can't believe you, let alone a moderator would say ri*** ea*! Vulgarity much?  )


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> a random dog
> 
> (wow Jon, I can't believe you, let alone a moderator would say ri*** ea*! Vulgarity much?  )


 
 

with a large


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

case of


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 15, 2005)

scented bleach and


----------



## woodsac (Dec 15, 2005)

a tumor. Now


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

the badger arrived...


----------



## woodsac (Dec 16, 2005)

with a spare


----------



## woodsac (Dec 16, 2005)

*here's where we are* :lmao:

Without the sun we'd be dead. 
But thanks to fictional forum stories  we don't live so it doesn't  matter which road we take, as  long as we, fight for the right to PAAAAAARTAAAY!!! That's true but, the party will  turn red and we know red means communist.  Blue means something and white is  as snow is,  but yellow snow indicates i couldn't fly a kite because i got kicked in the right ear by a random dog  with a large case of scented bleach and a tumor. 
Now the badger arrived...with a spare


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

party hat, so


----------



## woodsac (Dec 16, 2005)

he reached inside


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

and found a


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 16, 2005)

bloodied leather glove


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

with one finger


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

missing from the


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

usually five. It


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

soon transpired that


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

the middle finger


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

was destroyed by


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

the deliberate use


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

of uncontrolled


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

knives and forks.


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

This is unusual


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

but not rare


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

especially where some


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 16, 2005)

looney tune of


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

Without the sun we'd be dead. 

But thanks to fictional forum stories we don't live so it doesn't matter which road we take, as long as we, fight for the right to PAAAAAARTAAAY!!! 

That's true but, the party will turn red and we know red means communist. 

Blue means something and white is as snow is, but yellow snow indicates I couldn't fly a kite because I got kicked in the right ear by a random dog with a large case of scented bleach and a tumor.

Now the badger arrived...with a spare party hat, so he reached inside and found a bloodied leather glove with one finger missing from the usually five. 

It soon transpired that the middle finger was destroyed by the deliberate use of uncontrolled knives and forks.

This is unusual but not rare especially where looney tune of


----------



## Artemis (Dec 16, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> looney tune of



monkeys, who by


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

listening closely found


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

that particularly KNIVES


----------



## Artemis (Dec 16, 2005)

could be bent


----------



## duncanp (Dec 16, 2005)

anger caused by


----------



## Artemis (Dec 16, 2005)

duncanp said:
			
		

> anger caused by



The spoons making


----------



## duncanp (Dec 16, 2005)

irritating noises. Someone


----------



## Artemis (Dec 16, 2005)

duncanp said:
			
		

> irritating noises. Someone



realise that green


----------



## duncanp (Dec 16, 2005)

sweets contain poison


----------



## Artemis (Dec 16, 2005)

and jelly, that


----------



## duncanp (Dec 16, 2005)

gave severe


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 16, 2005)

stomach cramps, therfore


----------



## jocose (Dec 16, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> stomach cramps, therfore


 
Pepto was needed!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

Alas! No Pepto!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 16, 2005)

But, bismol was


----------



## photo gal (Dec 16, 2005)

close by.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 16, 2005)

now that presnets


----------



## jocose (Dec 16, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> now that presnets


 
a small conundrum


----------



## photo gal (Dec 16, 2005)

we'll need to


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

scrape together all


----------



## photo gal (Dec 16, 2005)

our top people


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 16, 2005)

,monkeys and apes,


----------



## jocose (Dec 16, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ,monkeys and apes,


 
in suits and ties


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

and begin (to) prepare


----------



## woodsac (Dec 16, 2005)

shampoo and conditioner


----------



## jocose (Dec 16, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> shampoo and conditioner


 
, never forgetting


----------



## woodsac (Dec 16, 2005)

about the trolls


----------



## jocose (Dec 16, 2005)

*Woody, can we get a recap, please?*


----------



## woodsac (Dec 16, 2005)

*recap*

Without the sun we'd be dead. 

 But thanks to fictional forum stories we don't live so it doesn't matter which road we take, as long as we, fight for the right to PAAAAAARTAAAY!!! 

 That's true but, the party will turn red and we know red means communist. 

 Blue means something and white is as snow is, but yellow snow indicates I couldn't fly a kite because I got kicked in the right ear by a random dog with a large case of scented bleach and a tumor.

 Now the badger arrived...with a spare party hat, so he reached inside and found a bloodied leather glove with one finger missing from the usually five. 

 It soon transpired that the middle finger was destroyed by the deliberate use of uncontrolled knives and forks.

 This is unusual but not rare especially where looney tune of  monkeys, who by listening closely found that particularly KNIVES could be bent anger caused by  The spoons making irritating noises. Someone  realise that green sweets contain poison and jelly, that gave severe stomach cramps, therfore  Pepto was needed! Alas! No Pepto! But, bismol was close by. now that presnets  a small conundrum we'll need to scrape together all our top people ,monkeys and apes,  in suits and ties and begin (to) prepare shampoo and conditioner  , never forgetting about the trolls


----------



## photo gal (Dec 16, 2005)

that are always


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 16, 2005)

sticking their feet


----------



## jocose (Dec 16, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> sticking their feet


 
where they don't


----------



## photo gal (Dec 16, 2005)

need to be!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 16, 2005)

After the mustard


----------



## jocose (Dec 16, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> After the mustard


 
but before the katsup


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 16, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> but before the *katsup*


 
**this from Conan the grammer king**???

the ants dug


----------



## jocose (Dec 16, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> **this from Conan the grammer king**???
> 
> the ants dug



**How many times do I have to say it...spelling is NOT grammar!!!**

looking for their


----------



## photo gal (Dec 16, 2005)

great big yellow


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

blob of mustard.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 16, 2005)

When lo and


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

behold a giant


----------



## jocose (Dec 16, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> behold a giant



with magic beans


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

advanced the ants.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 16, 2005)

That was a


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

blessing in disguise


----------



## Artemis (Dec 16, 2005)

small elephant rose


----------



## photo gal (Dec 16, 2005)

to the occasion


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

clapping and cheering.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 16, 2005)

Only one of


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

the elephants and


----------



## photo gal (Dec 16, 2005)

two of the


----------



## Artemis (Dec 16, 2005)

Rats decided that


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

the ants needed


----------



## Artemis (Dec 16, 2005)

to learn something


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

about their bedtime!!!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 16, 2005)

, or lack there


----------



## woodsac (Dec 17, 2005)

of. The balloons


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

were red and


----------



## woodsac (Dec 17, 2005)

oozing small, green


----------



## Artemis (Dec 17, 2005)

pruple yellow dinosours...


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

which went "drip"...


----------



## duncanp (Dec 17, 2005)

Meanwhile in the


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

elephant's trunk there


----------



## duncanp (Dec 17, 2005)

was a congregation


----------



## JonK (Dec 17, 2005)

of belligerent dwarves


----------



## duncanp (Dec 17, 2005)

wondering where their


----------



## woodsac (Dec 17, 2005)

station wagon


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

had gone to.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 17, 2005)

The police car


----------



## duncanp (Dec 17, 2005)

pulled over to


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

the side and


----------



## duncanp (Dec 17, 2005)

revealed an ugly


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

slimey toad underneath


----------



## duncanp (Dec 17, 2005)

a brown furry


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

sodden and dirty


----------



## duncanp (Dec 17, 2005)

bear eyeing up


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

the elephant's trunk.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

*(WOODY! COMPILATION, PLEASE!!!!!)*


----------



## duncanp (Dec 17, 2005)

inhabited by dwarves


----------



## Artemis (Dec 17, 2005)

which smelt like


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr Smith's shoes uke-rig:


----------



## Artemis (Dec 17, 2005)

on a cheese


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

and onion sandwich.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 17, 2005)

Then guess what?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 17, 2005)

*recap*

Without the sun we'd be dead. 

But thanks to fictional forum stories we don't live so it doesn't matter which road we take, as long as we, fight for the right to PAAAAAARTAAAY!!! 

That's true but, the party will turn red and we know red means communist. 

Blue means something and white is as snow is, but yellow snow indicates I couldn't fly a kite because I got kicked in the right ear by a random dog with a large case of scented bleach and a tumor.

Now the badger arrived...with a spare party hat, so he reached inside and found a bloodied leather glove with one finger missing from the usually five. 

It soon transpired that the middle finger was destroyed by the deliberate use of uncontrolled knives and forks.

This is unusual but not rare especially where looney tune of monkeys, who by listening closely found that particularly KNIVES could be bent anger caused by The spoons making irritating noises. Someone realise that green sweets contain poison and jelly, that gave severe stomach cramps, therfore Pepto was needed! Alas! No Pepto! But, bismol was close by. now that presnets a small conundrum we'll need to scrape together all our top people ,monkeys and apes, in suits and ties and begin (to) prepare shampoo and conditioner , never forgetting about the trolls that are always sticking their feet where they don't need to be! After the mustard but before the katsup the ants dug looking for their great big yellow blob of mustard. When lo and behold a giant with magic beans advanced the ants. That was a blessing in disguise small elephant rose to the occasion clapping and cheering. Only one of the elephants and two of the Rats decided that the ants needed to learn something about their bedtime!!!!!! , or lack there of. The balloons were red and oozing small, green pruple yellow dinosours... which went "drip"... Meanwhile in the elephant's trunk there was a congregation of belligerent dwarves wondering where their station wagon had gone to. The police car pulled over to the side and revealed an ugly slimey toad underneath a brown furry sodden and dirty bear eyeing up the elephant's trunk. inhabited by dwarves which smelt like Mr Smith's shoes  on a cheese and onion sandwich. Then guess what?


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 17, 2005)

A big wooly


----------



## woodsac (Dec 17, 2005)

dust bunny rolled


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 17, 2005)

a token stolen


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

banana cream pie


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 18, 2005)

into the end


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

of a tuba


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 18, 2005)

being played by


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 18, 2005)

a man named


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

Kareem Abdul Jabar


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 18, 2005)

. He owned a


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 18, 2005)

market stall in


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 18, 2005)

Calcutta which he


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

frequently equipped with


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

yo-yo stringing devices.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

One of his


----------



## woodsac (Dec 18, 2005)

ingrown toenails


----------



## duncanp (Dec 18, 2005)

vigilantly attacked a


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 18, 2005)

rather bemused hamster,


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

started acting up


----------



## duncanp (Dec 18, 2005)

with an EOS


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

- rare for toenails! -


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 18, 2005)

that he purchased




**woodsac, time for a recap!**


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

from a one-eyed


----------



## woodsac (Dec 18, 2005)

*recap*

Without the sun we'd be dead. 
But thanks to fictional forum stories we don't live so it doesn't matter which road we take, as long as we, fight for the right to PAAAAAARTAAAY!!! 
That's true but, the party will turn red and we know red means communist. 
Blue means something and white is as snow is, but yellow snow indicates I couldn't fly a kite because I got kicked in the right ear by a random dog with a large case of scented bleach and a tumor.
Now the badger arrived...with a spare party hat, so he reached inside and found a bloodied leather glove with one finger missing from the usually five. 
It soon transpired that the middle finger was destroyed by the deliberate use of uncontrolled knives and forks.
This is unusual but not rare especially where looney tune of monkeys, who by listening closely found that particularly KNIVES could be bent anger caused by The spoons making irritating noises.
  Someone realise that green sweets contain poison and jelly, that gave severe stomach cramps, therfore Pepto was needed! Alas! No Pepto! But, bismol was close by. now that presnets a small conundrum we'll need to scrape together all our top people ,monkeys and apes, in suits and ties and begin (to) prepare shampoo and conditioner , never forgetting about the trolls that are always sticking their feet where they don't need to be! 
  After the mustard but before the katsup the ants dug looking for their great big yellow blob of mustard. When lo and behold a giant with magic beans advanced the ants. 
  That was a blessing in disguise small elephant rose to the occasion clapping and cheering. Only one of the elephants and two of the Rats decided that the ants needed to learn something about their bedtime!!!!!! , or lack there of. 
  The balloons were red and oozing small, green pruple yellow dinosours... which went "drip"... 
  Meanwhile in the elephant's trunk there was a congregation of belligerent dwarves wondering where their station wagon had gone to. The police car pulled over to the side and revealed an ugly slimey toad underneath a brown furry sodden and dirty bear eyeing up the elephant's trunk. inhabited by dwarves which smelt like Mr Smith's shoes on a cheese and onion sandwich. 
  Then guess what? A big wooly dust bunny rolled a token stolen banana cream pie into the end of a tuba being played by a man named Kareem Abdul Jabar . He owned a market stall in Calcutta which he frequently equipped with yo-yo stringing devices. 
  One of his ingrown toenails vigilantly attacked a rather bemused hamster, started acting up with an EOS that he purchased from a one-eyed


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 18, 2005)

monster named Fred.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

Fred had stolen


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

three squirmy rectangle


----------



## Mansi (Dec 18, 2005)

squished film rolls


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

that were hidden


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 18, 2005)

up the monster's


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

left impacted nostril.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

Fred was NOT


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 18, 2005)

Too late!

happy about that.


----------



## Mansi (Dec 18, 2005)

edit : umph.. late...
carry on boys and girls.. ill catch up later


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

.........


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

had been sewn


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

shut by a


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 18, 2005)

rocket powered


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

super monster needle.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

Just at the


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

moment when the


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

purple people eater


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

started to bite


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

the deformed toe


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

the ingrown nail


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

twisted further into


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 18, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> purple people eater



*Funny, that was the name of my team in school for this amazing race thing.*



> twisted further into



a chocolate armadillo


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

which squeaked with


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2005)

furious anger and


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

a hullabaloo of


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2005)

hulling ballons, then


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

died.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2005)

*whoa, rough end, Jon... I just wish I knew who died exactly, the ingrown nail or the chocolate thingy?*


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

Oops!


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

is it over?


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

At the funeral


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2005)

everybody suddenly realized


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 18, 2005)

he wasn't dead.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2005)

*aw come on, that was easy... *



> he wasn't dead.


actually, they were.


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

Then something happened....


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2005)

...Mighty winds rose...


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

and the pillsbury


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2005)

performed an unbelievable


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

c-section on a


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2005)

*humm, what's a c-section, for ignorants like me?*


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

form of childbirth


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> c-section on a


pregnant wharf rat


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

that had fifteen


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

very large and


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 18, 2005)

delicious looking


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

tits on it's


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

hairless, distended belly.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

So, the magician


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

conjured a spell :lmao: (this is gettin good!)


----------



## duncanp (Dec 19, 2005)

banishing all the


----------



## yummifruitbat (Dec 19, 2005)

phosphorescent artichokes


----------



## duncanp (Dec 19, 2005)

to the land


----------



## yummifruitbat (Dec 19, 2005)

from whence they


----------



## duncanp (Dec 19, 2005)

came causing destruction


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

. Suddenly a roar


----------



## Rob (Dec 19, 2005)

and then nothing


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

OMG, 'the nothing'! :shock:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

Getting ever worse!


----------



## photo gal (Dec 19, 2005)

All at once


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

a sandwich with


----------



## Rob (Dec 19, 2005)

no mayo arrived


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

displeasing "the nothing"


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

which caused total


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 19, 2005)

and complete release


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

of said nothing's


----------



## photo gal (Dec 19, 2005)

finer points of


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

inappropriate behaviour.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 19, 2005)

Causing quite the


----------



## Rob (Dec 19, 2005)

stir locally as


----------



## woodsac (Dec 19, 2005)

the giant squid


----------



## Rob (Dec 19, 2005)

rose majestically from


----------



## woodsac (Dec 19, 2005)

Won't be able to *recap* for a few hours. Wish I would have done it last night :er: 

Anybody that has nothing better to do, feel free :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

the ass of


----------



## woodsac (Dec 19, 2005)

a rabid whale.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

Now that we


----------



## woodsac (Dec 19, 2005)

started cleaning


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

the pipes of


----------



## photo gal (Dec 19, 2005)

our underground tunnel


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

, we must address


----------



## duncanp (Dec 19, 2005)

the problem at


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

Joe's Minimart down


----------



## duncanp (Dec 19, 2005)

where an anonymous


----------



## photo gal (Dec 19, 2005)

note was left


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

which clearly read


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

"you're traveling down......


----------



## woodsac (Dec 19, 2005)

a broken road


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

a new subdivision


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

when you see


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

four weeping senoritas


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 19, 2005)

carrying colorful fruits


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

to a fiesta.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

So, who wrote


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

that note? he


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

calls himself, Mister


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

Woody, who treats


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

somewhat mentally deranged


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

poodles with ultimate


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

labotomies, removing most


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

of their predominantly


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

large ear canals.


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

Hearing is overrated


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

(oops ... too late)


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

by all those


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

who can't smell


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

the wax in


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

their own ears.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

Therefore you need


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 19, 2005)

two turtle doves


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

to sacrifice after


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

Joe's Minimart burst


----------



## JonK (Dec 19, 2005)

a blood vessel


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

releasing 18 pints


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

of grape tru-aid.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 19, 2005)

Vaseline will help


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

if KY isn't


----------



## woodsac (Dec 19, 2005)

*recap*

Without the sun we'd be dead. 
But thanks to fictional forum stories we don't live so it doesn't matter which road we take, as long as we, fight for the right to PAAAAAARTAAAY!!! 
That's true but, the party will turn red and we know red means communist. 
Blue means something and white is as snow is, but yellow snow indicates I couldn't fly a kite because I got kicked in the right ear by a random dog with a large case of scented bleach and a tumor. Now the badger arrived...with a spare party hat, so he reached inside and found a bloodied leather glove with one finger missing from the usually five. 
It soon transpired that the middle finger was destroyed by the deliberate use of uncontrolled knives and forks. This is unusual but not rare especially where looney tune of monkeys, who by listening closely found that particularly KNIVES could be bent anger caused by The spoons making irritating noises. Someone realise that green sweets contain poison and jelly, that gave severe stomach cramps, therfore Pepto was needed! Alas! No Pepto! But, bismol was close by. now that presnets a small conundrum we'll need to scrape together all our top people ,monkeys and apes, in suits and ties and begin (to) prepare shampoo and conditioner , never forgetting about the trolls that are always sticking their feet where they don't need to be!  After the mustard but before the katsup the ants dug looking for their great big yellow blob of mustard. When lo and behold a giant with magic beans advanced the ants.  That was a blessing in disguise small elephant rose to the occasion clapping and cheering. Only one of the elephants and two of the Rats decided that the ants needed to learn something about their bedtime!!!!!! , or lack there of.  The balloons were red and oozing small, green pruple yellow dinosours... which went "drip"...  Meanwhile in the elephant's trunk there was a congregation of belligerent dwarves wondering where their station wagon had gone to. The police car pulled over to the side and revealed an ugly slimey toad underneath a brown furry sodden and dirty bear eyeing up the elephant's trunk. inhabited by dwarves which smelt like Mr Smith's shoes on a cheese and onion sandwich.  Then guess what? A big wooly dust bunny rolled a token stolen banana cream pie into the end of a tuba being played by a man named Kareem Abdul Jabar . He owned a market stall in Calcutta which he frequently equipped with yo-yo stringing devices. One of his ingrown toenails vigilantly attacked a rather bemused hamster, started acting up with an EOS that he purchased from a one-eyed monster named Fred. Fred had stolen three squirmy rectangle squished film rolls that were hidden up the monster's left impacted nostril. Fred was NOT happy about that. Boys and girls had been sewn shut by a rocket powered super monster needle. Just at themoment when the purple people eater started to bite the deformed toe the ingrown nail twisted further into a chocolate armadillo which squeaked with furious anger and a hullabaloo of hulling ballons, then died. Oops! is it over? At the funeral everybody suddenly realized he wasn't dead. actually, they were. Then something happened.... ...Mighty winds rose... and the Pillsbury performed an unbelievable c-section on a pregnant wharf rat that had fifteen very large and delicious looking tits on it's hairless, distended belly. So, the magician conjured a spell banishing all the phosphorescent artichokes to the land from whence they came causing destruction . Suddenly a roar and then nothing OMG, 'the nothing'! Getting ever worse! All at once a sandwich with no mayo arrived displeasing "the nothing" which caused total and complete release of said nothing's finer points of inappropriate behaviour. Causing quite the stir locally as the giant squid rose majestically from the ass of a rabid whale. Now that we started cleaning the pipes of our underground tunnel , we must address the problem at Joe's Minimart down where an anonymous note was left which clearly read "you're traveling down...... a broken road a new subdivision when you see four weeping senoritas carrying colorful fruits to a fiesta. So, who wrote that note? He calls himself, Mister Woody, who treats somewhat mentally deranged poodles with ultimate labotomies, removing most of their predominantly large ear canals. Hearing is overrated by all those who can't smell the wax in their own ears. Therefore you need two turtle doves to sacrifice after Joe's Minimart burst a blood vessel releasing 18 pints of grape tru-aid. Vaseline will help if KY isn't


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 20, 2005)

your usual way


----------



## Rob (Dec 20, 2005)

ouch anyway as


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 20, 2005)

joe cleaned up


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 20, 2005)

the mess....but


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 20, 2005)

forget the doorknob


----------



## JonK (Dec 20, 2005)

and you'll be


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 20, 2005)

astonished to find


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 20, 2005)

this is going


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 20, 2005)

nowhere fast, so


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 20, 2005)

lets stop it.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok, that was fun...kinda. But I agree, this one should rest. Thanks for playing :thumbup:

Don't forget, I treat somewhat mentally deranged poodles :crazy:


----------



## duncanp (Dec 20, 2005)

oh   final recap?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 20, 2005)

*recap*

Without the sun we'd be dead. 
But thanks to fictional forum stories we don't live so it doesn't matter which road we take, as long as we, fight for the right to PAAAAAARTAAAY!!! 
That's true but, the party will turn red and we know red means communist. 
Blue means something and white is as snow is, but yellow snow indicates I couldn't fly a kite because I got kicked in the right ear by a random dog with a large case of scented bleach and a tumor. Now the badger arrived...with a spare party hat, so he reached inside and found a bloodied leather glove with one finger missing from the usually five. 
It soon transpired that the middle finger was destroyed by the deliberate use of uncontrolled knives and forks. This is unusual but not rare especially where looney tune of monkeys, who by listening closely found that particularly KNIVES could be bent anger caused by The spoons making irritating noises. Someone realise that green sweets contain poison and jelly, that gave severe stomach cramps, therfore Pepto was needed! Alas! No Pepto! But, bismol was close by. now that presnets a small conundrum we'll need to scrape together all our top people ,monkeys and apes, in suits and ties and begin (to) prepare shampoo and conditioner , never forgetting about the trolls that are always sticking their feet where they don't need to be! After the mustard but before the katsup the ants dug looking for their great big yellow blob of mustard. When lo and behold a giant with magic beans advanced the ants. That was a blessing in disguise small elephant rose to the occasion clapping and cheering. Only one of the elephants and two of the Rats decided that the ants needed to learn something about their bedtime!!!!!! , or lack there of. The balloons were red and oozing small, green pruple yellow dinosours... which went "drip"... Meanwhile in the elephant's trunk there was a congregation of belligerent dwarves wondering where their station wagon had gone to. The police car pulled over to the side and revealed an ugly slimey toad underneath a brown furry sodden and dirty bear eyeing up the elephant's trunk. inhabited by dwarves which smelt like Mr Smith's shoes on a cheese and onion sandwich. Then guess what? A big wooly dust bunny rolled a token stolen banana cream pie into the end of a tuba being played by a man named Kareem Abdul Jabar . He owned a market stall in Calcutta which he frequently equipped with yo-yo stringing devices. One of his ingrown toenails vigilantly attacked a rather bemused hamster, started acting up with an EOS that he purchased from a one-eyed monster named Fred. Fred had stolen three squirmy rectangle squished film rolls that were hidden up the monster's left impacted nostril. Fred was NOT happy about that. Boys and girls had been sewn shut by a rocket powered super monster needle. Just at themoment when the purple people eater started to bite the deformed toe the ingrown nail twisted further into a chocolate armadillo which squeaked with furious anger and a hullabaloo of hulling ballons, then died. Oops! is it over? At the funeral everybody suddenly realized he wasn't dead. actually, they were. Then something happened.... ...Mighty winds rose... and the Pillsbury performed an unbelievable c-section on a pregnant wharf rat that had fifteen very large and delicious looking tits on it's hairless, distended belly. So, the magician conjured a spell banishing all the phosphorescent artichokes to the land from whence they came causing destruction . Suddenly a roar and then nothing OMG, 'the nothing'! Getting ever worse! All at once a sandwich with no mayo arrived displeasing "the nothing" which caused total and complete release of said nothing's finer points of inappropriate behaviour. Causing quite the stir locally as the giant squid rose majestically from the ass of a rabid whale. Now that we started cleaning the pipes of our underground tunnel , we must address the problem at Joe's Minimart down where an anonymous note was left which clearly read "you're traveling down...... a broken road a new subdivision when you see four weeping senoritas carrying colorful fruits to a fiesta. So, who wrote that note? He calls himself, Mister Woody, who treats somewhat mentally deranged poodles with ultimate labotomies, removing most of their predominantly large ear canals. Hearing is overrated by all those who can't smell the wax in their own ears. Therefore you need two turtle doves to sacrifice after Joe's Minimart burst a blood vessel releasing 18 pints of grape tru-aid. Vaseline will help if KY isn't your usual way ouch anyway as joe cleaned up the mess....but forget the doorknob and you'll be astonished to find this is going nowhere fast, so lets stop it.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks!  It was fun.


----------



## duncanp (Dec 20, 2005)

thanks for all the recaps woodsac


----------



## woodsac (Dec 20, 2005)

Glad so many people joined in :thumbup:
I read a few sentences to my wife and she just started laughing :mrgreen:
Maybe we'll do it again some time, but with some more rules, maybe even a goal? That might help it last a little longer. Thanks all!


----------



## JonK (Dec 20, 2005)

yeh thanks fer stringin those together jake. :thumbup:


----------

